# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Lajme nga informatika >  Bashkohen Microsoft Dhe Yahoo, Për Të Rivalizuar Me Google!

## YlliRiaN

*Kompanitë amerikane Microsoft dhe Yahoo njoftuan se kanë rënë dakord për partneritet në fushën e makinave të kërkimit në internet dhe reklamimit, marrëveshje kjo e cila do të duhej të dobësojë pozitën dominuese të Google, si makina më e madhe e kërkimit në Internet, si dhe grumbulluesi më i madh i reklamave online.

Në maj të vitit të kaluar kompania Microsoft u tërhoq nga një ofertë për përvetësimin e faqes së Yahoo e cila kishte vlerë 47,5 miliardë dollarë, sepse menaxhmenti i saj e konsideronte si ofertë të ulët, dhe oferta më pas u refuzua. As oferta pasuese nuk është pranuar, dhe marrëveshja i referohet vetëm blerjen e makinës së kërkimit.

Numri një në botë në fushën e kërkimit të internetit, kompania Google, posedon me 67 për qind të tregut.

 Sipas hulumtimit të tregut të bërë nga agjencia comScore, Yahoo është në vendin e dytë, me një shumë më të vogël të pjesëmarrjes në treg me vetëm tetë për qind. Microsoft mbulon tre për qind të tregut. / foto: telegraph.co.uk / 30 korrik 2009
*

----------


## rrjeta

Edhe 100 tjerat të bashkohen me to Google mbetet Google  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Glend

> Edhe 100 tjerat të bashkohen me to Google mbetet Google


Ashtu thua ti por gjithcka ka fund. Google s'ka qene gjithmone lideri. Ashtu si kane rene ne te shkuaren ashtu do bjeri dhe Google.

Sa per dijeni, perqindja e Bing vazhdon e rritet ndersa Google ulet.

----------


## Gjelosh PRekaj

Bashkim qe do te deshtoje.

----------


## Glend

> Bashkim qe do te deshtoje.


Fans tipik i Google. Thote qe do deshtoje por nuk di te japi argument pse.

----------


## Gjelosh PRekaj

> Fans tipik i Google. Thote qe do deshtoje por nuk di te japi argument pse.


googli erdhi shume me vone se yahoo dhe adhe ma shume me vone se mikrosoft dhe  i ka kaluar me milje, mikrosoft te ben te paguash per ate qe google ta jep falas dhe me te mire 

shpejtesia e internet explorerit nuk afrohem me ato qe perdorin Linux software, e vetmja arsye qe perdoret akoma E a se ato kan kontrata ne qeveri 

yahoo ??? pse akoma ka njerez qe e perdorin lol 


une jam fans i atyne qe me japin cilesin ma te mire

----------


## Glend

> googli erdhi shume me vone se yahoo dhe adhe ma shume me vone se mikrosoft dhe  i ka kaluar me milje, mikrosoft te ben te paguash per ate qe google ta jep falas dhe me te mire


Yahoo u krijua ne 1994, Google ne 1997... ndersa Bing ka vetem disa muaj. Ndryshe nga c'fare ti mendon, Bing nuk eshte MSN Search (krijuar ne 1998, me vone se Google), por eshte nje version shume here me i avancuar.




> shpejtesia e internet explorerit nuk afrohem me ato qe perdorin Linux software, e vetmja arsye qe perdoret akoma E a se ato kan kontrata ne qeveri


Me fal por nuk ka Internet Explorer ne Linux. IE8 eshte shume normal. Ndersa Firefox dhe browserat e tjerea jane testuar dhe jane me te shpejte ne Windows sesa ne Linux. Shko kontrollo cik se paske nevoje.

IE nuk perdoret se ka kontrata ne qever, o shoku c'fare felt mor. IE perdoret se eshte browseri kryesor i Windows.

Megjithate kush budalla do gjykonte motorin e kerkimit Bing me ane te browserit IE? Pa pike lidhje ose llogjike.




> yahoo ??? pse akoma ka njerez qe e perdorin lol


Rreth 20% e botes e perdor, ndersa Bing rreth 7%. Te dy vene afersith 30% dhe kane qene ne rritje. Sa keq qe nje njeri kaq i njohur me kush ka cilesi me te mire s'di as keto gjerat elementare.




> une jam fans i atyne qe me japin cilesin ma te mire


AHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!

----------


## Gjelosh PRekaj

Perzi hajdar aga se ner mend me harxhu kome me ty nuk kam
hajde biem dakord qe nuk biem dakurd dhe te presim rrezultatet e ketij bashkimi

ps nuk thash se ka IE ne linux 

good bye

----------


## INFINITY©

> Yahoo u krijua ne 1994, Google ne 1997... ndersa Bing ka vetem disa muaj. Ndryshe nga c'fare ti mendon, Bing nuk eshte MSN Search (krijuar ne 1998, me vone se Google), por eshte nje version shume here me i avancuar.


Glend, cfare kualifikime keni ne fushen e informatikes?!

----------


## bl3nd

> Bashkim qe do te deshtoje.


Tek kjo Foto
At fushen me ngjyre te Kalter,a e shihni?
Ajo esht FORUMI SHQIPTAR (me shume se te gjithe)
 :ngerdheshje:   :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Glend

> Glend, cfare kualifikime keni ne fushen e informatikes?!


Jam nje webcoder, konvertoj nga PSD ne xHTML/CSS, integroj dhe ne CMS. Di mjaftueshem PHP dhe goxha Javascript. Nuk e di per c'fare t eduhet por kjo eshte fusha ime.

Bing eshte komplet nje revolucion ne krahasim me MSN Search. Nese ndonje e mban mend rezultatet mediokre te MSN Search do te cuditet me rezultat marramendes qe jep Bing.

Mos gjykoni para se keni provuar dicka.

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

Eshte gabim te krahasosh Bing me MSN Search pasi jane e njejta kompani po kur vjen puna ne google vs bing google ka prioritet me te madh me 100 here sado te mundohet microsoft nuk arin kure te mposhte engine te google 
http://www.bing-vs-google.com/?q=how+to+fix+a+harddrive

----------


## Glend

> Eshte gabim te krahasosh Bing me MSN Search pasi jane e njejta kompani po kur vjen puna ne google vs bing google ka prioritet me te madh me 100 here sado te mundohet microsoft nuk arin kure te mposhte engine te google 
> http://www.bing-vs-google.com/?q=how+to+fix+a+harddrive


Bing dhe MSN Search jane nga e njejta kompani por jane komplet ndryshe. Kjo verehet dhe nga ndryshimi i rezultateve.

Sa pe linkun qe dhe ti, s'po shoh ndonje fitore nga ana e Google. Boll folet kot pa i dhene shanse Bing-ut.

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

Glend mos me keqkupto ka shume gjera qe bing i ka aritur ne nje nivel te larte biles e perdor shume here po google ka mare emrin nuk mposhtet dot edhe ne e kemi thene perhere qe eksperjenca te ben perfekt prandaj google ka shume avantazhe nga bing microsoft sa do nuk e mposht dot engine e google ne kete kuptim

----------


## altiX

> Me fal por nuk ka Internet Explorer ne Linux. IE8 eshte shume normal. Ndersa Firefox dhe browserat e tjerea jane testuar dhe jane me te shpejte ne Windows sesa ne Linux. Shko kontrollo cik se paske nevoje.


Unë si përdorues - vetëm i sistemit operativ *GNU/Linux* nuk vërej ndonjë ndryshim në shpejtësi të shfletuesit; *Firefox* në GNU/Linux apo Windows (e kam të instaluar - emuluar në VMWare Player).
...Në anën tjetër dihet se GNU/Linux është më i shpejtë se Windows - së paku shpërndarja që përdor unë: GNU/Linux Debian. Ubuntu Linux - derivat i Debian-i, pritet që në versionin e ardhshëm (tetor 2009) të bëjë ngarkimin (boot-imin) e sistemit për vetëm 6 sekonda  :buzeqeshje: 
...Në versionin paraprak kemi këto të dhëna:



> Total boot time from pressing power to Firefox loaded was about 22.5 seconds, with about 5 seconds of BIOS display on a Thinkpad. Subtracting out the Thinkpad BIOS display time, that means that Ubuntu 9.04 booted into Firefox in about 17.5 seconds. I think Im going to have a lot of fun with this hard drive. Oh, and Ubuntu 9.04 looks really interesting too.


marrë prej këtu!

----------


## Glend

> Glend mos me keqkupto ka shume gjera qe bing i ka aritur ne nje nivel te larte biles e perdor shume here po google ka mare emrin nuk mposhtet dot edhe ne e kemi thene perhere qe eksperjenca te ben perfekt prandaj google ka shume avantazhe nga bing microsoft sa do nuk e mposht dot engine e google ne kete kuptim


Ashtu sic Google mposhti search-in e kaluar, mund te mposhtet. Mos harro se prapa Bing, ndodhet kompania Microsoft.




> Unë si përdorues - vetëm i sistemit operativ GNU/Linux nuk vërej ndonjë ndryshim në shpejtësi të shfletuesit; Firefox në GNU/Linux apo Windows (e kam të instaluar - emuluar në VMWare Player).
> ...Në anën tjetër dihet se GNU/Linux është më i shpejtë se Windows - së paku shpërndarja që përdor unë: GNU/Linux Debian. Ubuntu Linux - derivat i Debian-i, pritet që në versionin e ardhshëm (tetor 2009) të bëjë ngarkimin (boot-imin) e sistemit për vetëm 6 sekonda


Javascript Engine she shume gjera te tjera jane me te avancuara ne versionin Windows dhe punojne me shpejt. + nuk mund te gjykosh shpejtesine e nje OS me emulim, me vjen keq.

Nga ana tjeter, jo, nuk dihet qe Linux eshte me i shpejte. Nese ti gjykon shpejtesine e nje OS me ane te boot time atehere po ndjek nje rruge te gabuar qe shume veta perdorin. Te shpejtosh boot time ne ditete e sotme nuk eshte ndonje arritje, sepse e shumta e njerezve ndezin kompjuterin vetem 1 here ne dite dhe ato 18 sekonda qe Windows do te hapet as nuk te prishin pune hic.

Ne radhe te dyte, gjyko sa programe ke te instaluar tek njeri dhe te tjetri. Mos harro, qe Windows ka nje sere programesh sigurie ne vetvete qe ne fillim, si pasoje e sulmeve te medha qe merr. Ndersa nga ana tjeter Linux nuk eshte aq i avancuar ne ate fushe sepse asnjeri nuk lodhet te beje viruse per te.

Gjithashtu, UI e Windows eshte shume here me e perparuar. Linux akoma s'ka hequr dore nga text-based UI. Per mua nje degradim komponenti nuk eshte shpejtesi.

----------


## altiX

> Javascript Engine she shume gjera te tjera jane me te avancuara ne versionin Windows dhe punojne me shpejt. + nuk mund te gjykosh shpejtesine e nje OS me emulim, me vjen keq.


Nëse ke RAM të mjaftueshëm dhe PC apo Laptop ka procesorë të fuqishëm; pse JO!



> Nga ana tjeter, jo, nuk dihet qe Linux eshte me i shpejte. Nese ti gjykon shpejtesine e nje OS me ane te boot time atehere po ndjek nje rruge te gabuar qe shume veta perdorin. Te shpejtosh boot time ne ditete e sotme nuk eshte ndonje arritje, sepse e shumta e njerezve ndezin kompjuterin vetem 1 here ne dite dhe ato 18 sekonda qe Windows do te hapet as nuk te prishin pune hic.


Mora vetëm një shembull  :buzeqeshje: 



> Ne radhe te dyte, gjyko sa programe ke te instaluar tek njeri dhe te tjetri. Mos harro, qe Windows ka nje sere programesh sigurie ne vetvete qe ne fillim, si pasoje e sulmeve te medha qe merr. Ndersa nga ana tjeter Linux nuk eshte aq i avancuar ne ate fushe sepse asnjeri nuk lodhet te beje viruse per te.


- GNU/Linux është edhe më i ri nga mosha!
- Siguria është shumë më e madhe te GNU/Linux se sa te Windows. Nëse kërkon këtu në forum mund të gjeshë tema rreth kësaj.
- Nuk bëjnë virus për GNU/Linux, sepse nuk dijnë; struktura e GNU/Linux është asisoji që edhe nëse krijohen ato nuk kanë rëndësi.
- Pse atëher programuesit apo edhe Hackerët më të njohur më shumë preferojnë GNU/Linux se sa Windows?

@Glend,
A ke përdorur ndonjëher GNU/Linux, apo vetëm me të lexuar; nëse po për sa kohë ke përdorur GNU/Linux dhe cilën shpërndarje?

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

Ne radhe te pare nuk e di pse i referohesh Linux duke perdorur GNU/Linux. Kure ne bote nuk mund te krahasosh nje sistem operimi duke u bazuar ne emulim qofte kjo me VMware qofte me Virtual PC. Linux nuk eshte nga me te rinjte biles linux daton 1991 edhe po ta futesh edhe MINIX ne mes qe eshte babai i tere linux del pothuajse ne nje kohe me Windows 1.0. Me shpjego pak se ku qendron siguria e linux ne krahasim me windows? Linux ku kodi i ti eshte i hapur per te gjithe eshte me thjeshte per te pare gabime ne kernel edhe te perfitosh prej tyre por ndryshimi eshte se asnjeri nuk do te caje koken te shkruaje viruse edhe programe keqberse per linux. Une kam perdorur linux qe kur ishte RedHat 7 ne qarkullim edhe te them te drejten asnjeri nga ne nuk perdorte kernel te njejte pasi te gjithe fusnim duart ne kernel edhe e benim ndryshime mjaft te medha. Ku do qendroje stabiliteti i nje sistemi operimi nese ndodhen me mijera versjone te ndryshme te tij. Virusi edhe keqberesit tani jane bere mjete fitimi parash nuk jane me si ne kohen e qepes qe behej nje virus vetem per ti treguar botes se kush ishte. E njejta gje me Haking cdo kush qe meret me hakim do te perfitoje dicka ne te kundert nuk i hyn ati muhabeti (mos perfshi ketu keta kolopucat shqiptare qe crakojne nje website edhe e thone e hakem). Une njof me 1000 programuse qe perdorin linux sikunderse njof me 1000 programuse qe perdorin linux. po te pyesesh te dy palet secili preferon te perdor Visual Studjo ne krahasim me linux pasi i ka gjerat e gatshme ne VS nuk duhet ti beje te tera nga fillimi. Ne kohet e sotme cdo gje eshte per shpejtesi edhe per perfitim nje person nuk do te rije me ore te tera te ngarkoje librari e te kontrolloje sintaksen kur VS e ben vete kete gje. Prandaj kjo eshte bukuria e pamposhtesia e windows se eshte bere per shpejtesi edhe lehtesi. Pardje instalova ubuntu 9.4 ne laptop se me krashi hdd e doja te merja filet akome ma cudit ideja qe akoma nuk paskan nje radar wireles te sakte po duhet te instalosh paketa te treta nje gje fantastike tjeter ubuntu instaloi 320 update menjehere pas lidhjes me internetin gje qe se kam pare asnjehere ne nje linux. Imagjino nje perdorues te thjeshte te meret me gjithe keto regullime e budallalliqe te tjera kur e mer windows nga CD e plas brenda edhe ne fund 99% e sistemeve i kane driverat e instaluar edhe funksjonale. Derisa gjithe linux te mblidhet edhe te nxjerin nje sistem standart ku te gjithe te punojne per nje gje nuk ma mer mendja se do ja dalin mbane Windows. 

Ardi.

P.S. Para se te me pyesesh i kam perdor gjitha distrot e medha duke filluar nga RH8 RH9.1 Shrike Debian (qe per mua eshte me i sakti) fedora centos ubuntu kbuntu knopix edhe ne pune cdo dite me RHEL.

----------


## altiX

> Ne radhe te pare nuk e di pse i referohesh Linux duke perdorur GNU/Linux.


Sepse vetëm kështu është sistemi operativ i plotë.



> Kure ne bote nuk mund te krahasosh nje sistem operimi duke u bazuar ne emulim qofte kjo me VMware qofte me Virtual PC.


E vërtetë kjo! Të kuptohemi, unë në diskun e ngurtë në 4 ndarje kam 4 shpërndarje të ndryshme të GNU/Linux-it, të cilat i përdori për qëllime të ndryshme. Shpërndarja kryesore që përdori në jetën e përditshme është *Debian* GNU/Linux. Këtu kam të instaluara makinat virtuale _qemu_ dhe _vmware_ player. Në vmware player kam të instaluar-emuluar windows xp dhe disa shpërndarje tjera të GNU/Linux-it.



> Une kam perdorur linux qe kur ishte RedHat 7 ne qarkullim edhe te them te drejten asnjeri nga ne nuk perdorte kernel te njejte pasi te gjithe fusnim duart ne kernel edhe e benim ndryshime mjaft te medha. Ku do qendroje stabiliteti i nje sistemi operimi nese ndodhen me mijera versjone te ndryshme te tij.


 Edhe unë sikurse ti kam përdorur një numër relativisht të madh të shpërndarjeve deri sa jam vendosur te Debian GNU/Linux dhe derivatet e tij. Me Ubuntu Linux jam që nga versioni i parë 4.10 deri më tash 9.04.



> Derisa gjithe linux te mblidhet edhe te nxjerin nje sistem standart ku te gjithe te punojne per nje gje nuk ma mer mendja se do ja dalin mbane Windows.


Unë nuk jam për një sistem standart. Bile dikur ishte edhe më mirë. Tash sikur është bërë shumë i thjeshtë!

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

Mos i hyme detajeve po Linux eshte tjeter gje edhe GNU eshte tjeter gje. Kur thone GNU Linux njerzit nenkuptojne qe shperndahet falas edhe me kod te hapur ku secili e shef ku te tera kernelet e linux tani jane te hapur ska perse te permendet GNU Linux nese!

Nese flasim per nje linux qe ne te ardhmen do konkuroje windows thjeshtesimi eshte kyci i keti suksesi kjo ishte ideja e gjith GNOME edhe KDE per GUI qe te benin linux me te perdorshem per njerzit e thjeshte se perdoruesi i vertet i linux nuk perdor GUI po perdor comand line. po te jete per ca mendoj une i bie te kthehemi ne Komodor 64 si bishe e kam 50 komanda duhet te mbaje mend e ja hidhje menderes :P

----------

